# Deer on a wire? Wild photos.



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick sent this to me....pretty wild.



> Service call of the month from a Baltimore Gas &Electric residential
> customer ... BGE received a call from a customer saying:
> 
> "My power is out. When you come to fix it be sure to bring a truck with a tall
> ...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

OOOOUCH!!!! That had to hurt, hehe


----------



## CouesWhitetail (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting that, what amazing photos.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's weird that it's feet are gone. Reminds me of the movie "Stand By Me" where they find that kid who was hit by a train and the impact was so great it literally knocked him out of his shoes and left them sitting on the tracks...

...which is why I always slow down (or speed up real FAST!!!) when trains, or deer for that matter, are approaching. :lol:


----------



## Jay Ernest (Mar 25, 2003)

that deer's got a heck of a vertical! :lol:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Gang!

That must been some speed to flip him vertically!:beer:


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I heard this one other time but I think it said closer to us in ND so I did a search. I was right it was just north of the border. Here is the link.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/poledeer.asp


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

NDtracer,

Thanks for the link! I was silently questioning if the train impact indeed did flip the deer to it's position.

:wink:


----------



## Danro (Jul 16, 2006)

WOW, that had to be some train. Ain't no thomas the tank engine!


----------

